# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  First lucid dream experiences

## suichi

What did you experience on your first lucid dream? I want to hear about what you did when you first became lucid, what method you used to get it and in other relevant info.

----------


## Felina

I can't remember my very first LD. I've been trying to LD for years but didn't do it seriously untill a few months ago.
The first LD I've written down was incredibly short. The only thing I did was rubbing my hands to make the dream longer. It did work, but not very much.So it wasn't spectaculair.
I used DILD.

----------


## suichi

Did you do anything before you went to bed?

----------


## slurry

I can't recall my truly first LD, but I can remember my first LD since I've been trying to have LDs.

Anyway, it was interesting. It was vivid, but not in the typical way. Rather than being able to focus on everything clearly, it was a little blurry, almost as if I were moving at high speeds. However I felt as if I were part of everything around me, the colors, the people, everything. I recall riding a bicycle at a leisurely pace while talking with someone before suddenly falling through the ground and into my house! I decided to manipulate the room I was in, so I changed the color of the walls, some of the contents of the room, and turned on some music (though I didn't have any kind of music-producing device--this happens sometimes in my LDs, so I've come to refer to it as my LD Radio). I conjured up the person I was talking to earlier, and then I woke up.

Subsequent LDs have been a lot more interesting. This first LD was before learning any kind of induction or relaxation technique, and I think it had been triggered by the first time I had ever read anything about LDs--it was an excerpt from something by Stephen LaBerge that I found from StumbleUpon. And that one little article and LD got me encouraged to pursue LDs.  :smiley: 

As for method, I don't recall any. I just suddenly noticed that I was dreaming. I didn't do anything special before going to bed, everything was normal. I just had a LD.  :tongue2: 

Though, I can say that my LDs are most frequent when I don't have to wake up from my alarm clock. On the weekends when I can sleep in until 9-10am are typically when I have a LD, because of the longer and more frequent REM cycles.

My advice is to just keep trying and don't give up. You'll have one soon enough  :smiley:

----------


## suichi

Thanks slurry, and i have had some just i wasnt fully lucid. I knew i was dreaming and i wanted out of the dream so i closed my eyes and did a reverse blink until i woke up. Keep em coming.

----------


## needalillove

Mine was a DILD and it was very long and vivid and i remembered alot!

----------


## dreamcatcher81

For me lucid dreaming was a sideffect of astral projection. My first lucid was me standing in a train station waiting for a ticket. The person infront of me dropped some money and i bent down to help them pick it up. When i stood back up i was aware i was dreaming. No triggers just aware that i was still sleeping in my bed. I was so excited the first thing i did was start jumping up and down shouting at people waiting to board the train. I passed by a mirror during my excitement at saw my reflection clear as day. I was like yeah thats me alright! then i woke up. :-)

----------


## purpleminded

In my first attempted lucid dream, I just realized I was dreaming. I was thinking about the movie inception while i was inside the dream, and this led me to realize i was dreaming. I lost stability and woke up soon after. It was cool though. I remember feeling the grass and being amazed at how real it felt

----------


## slash112

My first was MILD. I put a lot of effort into autosuggestion and Reality Checking. (autosuggestion is where you tell yourself something over and over again)
I got that after 2 days (my second night of sleeping after finding out about Lucid Dreaming).

It was all down to the effort, and I suppose the excitement too. I very badly wanted to Lucid Dream, so the fact it was constantly on my mind helped a lot (Which is technically part of the MILD technique).

It was a short time of lucidity, but it was amazing. I was in my room, I realized it was a dream after looking at my light switch and remembering that there was a Reality Check related to a light switch.
(That's an important thing to note by the way. It isn't the Reality Check that makes you lucid, it's the idea you associate with it that makes you lucid)

Anyways, I just jumped around the room a bit (jumping in a way that verges on flying), then I went to climb out my window, and the excitement just woke me up. I should have kept myself calm.

----------


## suichi

Good stuff. I also have been trying the same techniques as you slash but to no avail. The only thing i dont do is write in a dream journal, i have a few written down but nothing consistent.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was lucid a lot as a kid because I would get stuck in nightmares.

----------


## Burke

> I was lucid a lot as a kid because I would get stuck in nightmares.



.

----------


## Chewnie91

My first dream was a WILD. After trying for countless days and hours I had managed to become sleep deprived. One day I laid down for a nap and that was when it happened.

Within minutes I was daydreaming and suddenly felt a strong surge through my body (sleep paralysis) and then began getting the auditory hallucinations. Hearing my bathroom rattle, I heard a train and all kinds of loud things which scared the shit out of me. Then I felt like I was getting sucked into a black hole, my body felt elongated and stretched. Finally it all stopped. And upon opening my eyes I went from being in my bedroom to a vast dreamscape which I will never forget. I stood up and tried jumping up to fly with small success. My excitement soon overwhelmed me and I woke up.

----------


## D-Shizzle

My first LD occurred in high school when I was in geometry class. I put my head down and fell asleep on my desk, then in my dream I was in a large grey room. The ceilings were about 50 feet up and the room was massive, and in the middle me and some guy were sitting at a table. He leaned over and said "You can do anything you want to." In sort of a 'just-so-you-know' kinda fashion. At that point I realized I was in a dream and this was my first time being lucid. I then proceeded to fly straight up through the roof and right when I crashed through the ceiling my heart started beating really fast and I got too excited and woke up. I remember it being an amazing feeling when I first realized I could essentially do whatever I wanted. Haven't been lucid for a while tho :/

----------


## joseduc

I just had my first LD last night (2months since I started trying) using the MILD technique. After trying some other techniques, I've been sticking to MILD for the past week. When I lie down to sleep, I tell myself that I will realize than I'm dreaming, probably through a sign or through someone making me notice, and that I will do a reality check afterwards.

I was sitting on a black van with a lady I didn't know, and she asked me, "What's wrong with the sun?" with a really serious face. I did not understand her question, but then I looked up and there were two suns. I though, "I must be dreaming." I immediately looked at my hands; they were blurry. Then, I started to look around me, but everything started to spin and fade out. I guess I got too excited. I tried to rub my hands to stay asleep, but I ended up waking up.

----------


## Quietus

My first was a DILD. The guys in the flat below me were partying into the early hours of the morning so i could really get into a deep sleep. Just ended up snoozing for most of the evening which is probably why i was able to LD. I remember sort of flying around the room bouncing off walls, but i think i overdid it as i lost lucidity within 30 seconds and went back to talking with Eddie Murphy as if nothing had happened xD

----------


## TheSmooze

My first was a DILD that I had at a young age, maybe 10. I didn't record it so I can't remember when. I became lucid during a nightmare, but all I used it for was to wake myself up. I thought about it for a bit and concluded that me thinking about the dream was part of the dream, since you can't be self-aware in dreams, right?

Right?

I'm still slightly disappointed that I missed the opportunity to discover such a fascinating pastime at such a young age.

----------


## fOrceez

Mine was MILD. In this, I teleported, summoned a girl, summoned a door leading to a whole room filled with books and used the kamehameha.   :tongue2:

----------


## lucidboy

My first lucid dream happened on accident before i even knew what lucid dreaming was. It is still one of the most vivid dreams I've ever had. I dont remember _becoming_ lucid, i just was in the dream, looking at my hands and knew i was dreaming. i turned them over a few times and took in all the sensations. I felt like i weighed nothing, but i could feel everything more vividly than when awake. I remember thinking about how intensely everything glowed, as if somebody took the saturation bar on my eyes and increased it by 200% 
I was on a beach and there was a car on fire in front of me. i pointed at it and it exploded and raindrops made of crystals fell onto the beach. I jumped into the air and began to fly and got so excited i woke up. 

After that dream i was obsessed with lucid dreaming. Didn't have another for months, and never had one so vivid and real until years later.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

In my first ever lucid dream that I trained about 6 months for - I got a blowjob from some woman down an alley. That's it. LOL.

I became lucid because my dream repeated 3 times, it was like a video game, because I kept failing to "find a gun then steal a car" (I would always crash or get caught by the cops) on the third try I thought, "hey.... why have I done this THREE times?!"

But yeah  :tongue2:  my advice on anyones first lucid would be to touch/grab/taste the closest thing next to them (hopefully not some woman down an alley) this will stabilize the dream and bring it into focus, it will last a lot longer.

----------


## Lichi

I watched the movie Inception and it fascinated me. In my dream I was with a partner and we wanted to catch a guy. He was running and about to escape. In the middle of the street I decided to lay down and sleep so he doesn't escape because if I slept he would also fall asleep. So basically it was a dream within a dream and that's how I got lucid. In the second dream I knew that I was dreaming because I invoked it.

I was already lucid in the second dream but I did a reality check just in case. Finger through the palm which didn't go through the palm. It just made a black hole on it.

----------


## Gooeythrough12

In my first lucid dream i woke up on my bed and then suddenly turned around. When I turned i saw that there were two alarm clocks instead of one. Also, the second one was blurry and had two lines on it and that's it. I realized that i was dreaming and then i said out loud "I'm dreaming!" nothing happened. After reading so many of other peoples experiences i was so set on the fact that the scene was supposed to change. It didn't. I got really angry and slammed my hand down on the bed and repeated "i am dreaming!" nothing happened. I said it even angrier now and slammed my fist down with more force. Then the scene started getting black and i lost lucidity.
When i woke up i was so annoyed with myself.

The next one i had was a lot better. The dream started out being a normal dream about maximum ride (this really awesome book series) then after a bunch of stuff went down, it moved to me and my family in a grey car. i was just siting in my seat and i decided to do a reality check. i counted my fingers and i had 6! i was shocked and i kept counting them over and over and i kept getting 6 or 7. My brother called me weird for counting and tried to stop me, but i already realized i was dreaming. To double check i did the finger through the palm and my finger went through. It felt cool but it was weird because on the top of my hand where my finger came out it was like gooeyish (that's where my username comes from  :wink2:  ) I thought i would fly, but there was something i wanted to do more. I wanted to kiss this guy i like on tv. When i thought that, i was transported to the 2nd floor of a library and it turns out it was a kissing party. He wasn't there so i conjured him by just saying his name and the tv show he's from. He appeared and for some reason he was holding a picket sign with he name of the show he is from. I called him over and i wrapped my arms around his neck, but because of the age difference i was way too short. So then i said i wanted to be his age and i rose a few inches up and kissed him. It was awesome, but i got a weird negative feeling from him. After that i stopped controlling the dream and let it carry on, but because i did that i started to forget i was dreaming so i had to continuously stick my finger through my palm to keep myself lucid. I decided to do something because i was just standing on the first floor of the library with other people who were talking. But i couldnt do anything. At that point i lost lucidity. 

I cant wait to got to sleep tonight  ::banana::

----------


## mehrdad

i had my frist lucid dream last night. i used MILD , and the dream was fairly vivid, it was about 10 min.

----------


## Miau

My first lucid dream was reaaally cool! It was a DILD. I remember that I thought my first LD will be so realistic but it wasn't,Yeah,Low self-awareness.I actually flied in my first LD. I wasn't really happy with it but I knew I made progress.

----------


## dutchraptor

My first lucid was incredible, it took me multiple lucids to even get near the level of clarity I had in that dream.

----------


## Stormy Skies

My first lucid was when I was around... 6-8, I don't know, and it was a DILD. I was standing outside of a fancy resturant wearing a tuxido, when a random though popped in my head "There are no such things as giant floating banana's in real life, so if I see one it must be a dream". And a few moments later, what do you know, a giant floating banana sailed majestically through the air. I frowned and sighed, and walked back into the resturant where I took a seat in the back part, kind of seperated from my family, who where eating at the tables. I leaned my chin agains my hands and said, "Man, I wonder when this dream is gonna end..." and then I woke up.

----------


## kostman

I had my first lucid dream that I was able to control just last night and I can't take it out of my mind. I have been trying seriously for LC for the past 2 months or so, however the idea of lucid dreaming had gotten into me since I watched the movie Waking Life about 4-5 years ago.

The dream was long and very vivid and it was DILD. I don't remember doing anything particular that had to do with dreaming before I go to sleep, but I remember that just before I got into that dream, I had woke up for a bit.

The whole dream took place in an old house and the dream was going on for a while before the realization. I remember that I entered the house after a couple other episodes in the same house and started wandering in it. It was empty unlike my expectation and it had a couple of rooms. Suddenly, I notice a woman sitting on a couch while I was convinced the house was empty. I headed for the exit when I realized even more people where there. I felt a bit weird and maybe embarrassed. Then the logic took over and I wondered how it was possible that the house was filled with people. I said this wasn't possible unless I was in a dream. Then, it struck me to look at my hands and... voila! My fingers where changing shape and size just like in the movie. I thought to do another RC and tried to fall down from a height. My body felt like rubber. Finally I decide to start levitating. I did it and I was so excited that I was afraid I might just wake up. Finally I didn't and managed to get out of the house flying! I don't remember what happened but after I had raised a great deal from the ground I woke up.

Apart from a lucid dream, this was my first vivid and coherent dream after a very long time. I was very much helped by an i-phone application that reminds you to do RCs during the day. It seems it finally was worthy all this trouble.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Motox20

Just had my first LD a little over a week ago. After a few weeks of building up my DR and getting in the habit of RC'ing, I was having trouble with my dreams being too vague so I was looking here on this site for supplements and what not to take, went over to Amazon to order some Dream Root. Maybe it was all the focus I was putting on LD'ing that kept it in the front of my mind, but that night I had my first LD.

I remember playing hockey with a bunch of old friends, it was almost like a memory because I grew up playing hockey. As we were walking out of the rink it hit me, I'm not sure why but I stopped and said "Holy crap I think this is a dream." I brought my hands up to my face, and attempted to make my thumb pass through my other palm and it did! I was so excited I almost lost control, but remembered what I read here about focusing on something like my hands, so I started examining them and stopped once I calmed down. When I looked up everything had changed and I was in an open field, figured I try a basic fantasy of flying and just took off into the sky. My god it was amazing, I didn't have 100% control though because after that I tried to summon people I haven't seen in years but just couldn't make it happen. I think that's when I was waking up cause that's the last I remember of it. Maybe because my REM cycle was ending I lost some control, guess I'll test that next time I get lucid.

When I woke up I just couldn't get the smile off my face, it was such an amazing experience and I can't wait to see what I can accomplish with LD, in terms of interacting with my subconscious, working out problems in my life and what not. My problem is only remembering one or two dreams a week so I'm trying out the supplements to see if I can increase that.

----------


## yaya

I induced my first LD using MILD some months ago. it was about 5 minutes but in 4 story plots and the scenes were inconsistent. I was somewhere like hell then i realized it is not normal (in real life, of course it is not normal as i am a good guy so i shouldn't be in hell...LOL) then i became lucid. I had many FA. for example i was in my bed that suddenly a white dressed man came in to my room with a big knife and i was really afraid! then i put my dream hands on my dream heart which was beating rapidly! (it was the only nightmare in my LDs). Then in another plot, i jumped in the air and i flied (but flying in my other LDs was hard) and i summoned a handsome chinese kung fu man while he was staring at me as if i looked stupid while flying. 
It was the best experience in my life!  my next LDs were less exiting but more consistent and realistic which i like them more.
thanks for reading

----------


## Baron Samedi

I can't tell you when I first had a lucid dream, since I had lucid nightmares as a child from very young, being tortured and tormented by demons, but I can tell you about the first time I exercised full dream control. They would capture me, take me to an altar, tie me down, cut me open, and laugh as they played with my guts while I silently screamed in terror. I used to cry out to Jesus, and say, "I rebuke you in Jesus' name," but that didn't always work. (Sometimes it did, but not most of the time.) 

Dream:
_I am tied up in thick ropes, being carried by demons through a hellish red landscape covered with dead bodies. They are taking me to a stone altar on a hill to sacrifice me alive and torture me, like they always do. I cry out to Jesus. The demons laugh and tell me that won't help. They poke and prod me with long fingernails. It feels like being pricked with thorns and needles. They laugh as I wince and moan in pain.
A demon whispers to me, "There's no hope. You are ours. We own your soul, and we will suck the life energy out of you in your dreams until the day you die. Bitch. You are our slave, our host, and we OWN YOU."

Suddenly, a dark rage overcomes me, and my body shakes and heats up. The demons seem confused. The ropes begin to smoke, then burst into flame. I AM FREE! The demons drop me, and back away in startlement, then regain composure. They draw infernal weapons: jagged swords, cat-o-nine-tails, clubs with rusty nails, and other nasty shit. The nearest demon charges me, sword drawn. I grab his sword with my bare hand, and melt it with intense heat. The demon looks confused. I grab him by the throat, then slam him on the ground and stomp on his skull, crushing it. Suddenly, all the demons attack me at once. I kill, and slay, and slaughter, ripping off heads and arms, stealing weapons and killing them with their own blades. I am at the center of a hellstorm swarming around me as hundreds and hundreds converge, and I kill them. All. 
After the last demon is dead, I am standing in the middle of the battlefield, splattered in the blood of my enemies, breathing hard with a crazy grin on my face. 
One demon is laughing and mocking me, half dead. I crush his skull with a big fuckin rock. 
_
finis

Lucid Be.

----------


## cambo

One day when I was 11 or 12 I read about lucid dreaming on the internet.  I had never heard of it before nor had I recalled ever having such an experience.  That night, without trying, it just sort of happened as I was trying to fall asleep.  I was just walking down a road, aware I was in a dream and able to act out any intention I had.

Ever since then I lucid dream regularly, without trying.  It just happens as I fall asleep.  Usually I have control over the location and my actions.  I can bring another person into the dream, but cannot usually decide who it will be or what they will do.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> One day when I was 11 or 12 I read about lucid dreaming on the internet.  I had never heard of it before nor had I recalled ever having such an experience.  That night, without trying, it just sort of happened as I was trying to fall asleep.  I was just walking down a road, aware I was in a dream and able to act out any intention I had.
> 
> Ever since then I lucid dream regularly, without trying.  It just happens as I fall asleep.  Usually I have control over the location and my actions.  I can bring another person into the dream, but cannot usually decide who it will be or what they will do.



How do you bring people into your dream?

----------


## cambo

> How do you bring people into your dream?



I just think "I'd like someone to be here right now."  When I try to bring in a specific person, let's say my mother for example, a figure with similar stature and mannerisms will appear, but not "in the face" of my mother and not behaving as she normally would.

----------


## Kozak

> I had my first lucid dream that I was able to control just last night and I can't take it out of my mind. I have been trying seriously for LC for the past 2 months or so, however the idea of lucid dreaming had gotten into me since I watched the movie Waking Life about 4-5 years ago.
> 
> The dream was long and very vivid and it was DILD. I don't remember doing anything particular that had to do with dreaming before I go to sleep, but I remember that just before I got into that dream, I had woke up for a bit.
> 
> The whole dream took place in an old house and the dream was going on for a while before the realization. I remember that I entered the house after a couple other episodes in the same house and started wandering in it. It was empty unlike my expectation and it had a couple of rooms. Suddenly, I notice a woman sitting on a couch while I was convinced the house was empty. I headed for the exit when I realized even more people where there. I felt a bit weird and maybe embarrassed. Then the logic took over and I wondered how it was possible that the house was filled with people. I said this wasn't possible unless I was in a dream. Then, it struck me to look at my hands and... voila! My fingers where changing shape and size just like in the movie. I thought to do another RC and tried to fall down from a height. My body felt like rubber. Finally I decide to start levitating. I did it and I was so excited that I was afraid I might just wake up. Finally I didn't and managed to get out of the house flying! I don't remember what happened but after I had raised a great deal from the ground I woke up.
> 
> Apart from a lucid dream, this was my first vivid and coherent dream after a very long time. I was very much helped by an i-phone application that reminds you to do RCs during the day. It seems it finally was worthy all this trouble.



Nice I have that app for the iPhone, it's called reality check and it helps a crap ton, it reminds you whenever you set it to. It also works randomly specified. My first lucid was so awesome, it was like 2 months ago and the only DILD I had, but it was like 20 minutes long and just so cool the way it turned out.

----------


## KonchogTashi

I had my first last night after almost 40 days of attempts. I woke up and let the dogs out then went back to bed telling myself I would remember to recognize that I was dreaming. I had a dream wherein I went to get into my car, but found that instead of my Subaru outback, it was a 1980s orange Chevrolet caprice classic. This let me recognize that I was dreaming. I rubbed my hands together and asked for clarity (my planned action). I think this worked, but I was not terribly alert, because I ended up flying across the street into some juniper bushes. The collision felt amazingly real, the branches scratched my skin. I was amazed by this in the dream. Then I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I had my first last night after almost 40 days of attempts. I woke up and let the dogs out then went back to bed telling myself I would remember to recognize that I was dreaming. I had a dream wherein I went to get into my car, but found that instead of my Subaru outback, it was a 1980s orange Chevrolet caprice classic. This let me recognize that I was dreaming. I rubbed my hands together and asked for clarity (my planned action). I think this worked, but I was not terribly alert, because I ended up flying across the street into some juniper bushes. The collision felt amazingly real, the branches scratched my skin. I was amazed by this in the dream. Then I woke up.



Congrats! That's funny! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## kostman

> Nice I have that app for the iPhone, it's called reality check and it helps a crap ton, it reminds you whenever you set it to. It also works randomly specified. My first lucid was so awesome, it was like 2 months ago and the only DILD I had, but it was like 20 minutes long and just so cool the way it turned out.



Can i ask you how long after you first you had your second LD and how often you have one. Its been a month and i don't seem to be able to have a proper LD. Thanks....

----------


## kostman

I would like to ask anyone reading this thread: how long after your first lucid dream did you have your second one? It seems that i don't get to have a second LD.

----------


## antoshkastar

i just had my first lucid dream today and it was crazy!

----------


## Coheed

> I would like to ask anyone reading this thread: how long after your first lucid dream did you have your second one? It seems that i don't get to have a second LD.



Link






> i just had my first lucid dream today and it was crazy!



Congrats! So what was it about?


I had my very first LD back when I was a grade schooler and I didn't even know that LDs existed.

Sometime in 2002My very first lucid dream (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at grade school and walked down a staircase to get outside because recess was going on. The other pupils of the school weren't normal people though. They were all sorts of fantasy figures. One of them was a big Schwarzenegger-like guy. Everytime someone said the word "evil", something snapped inside of him and he got the sudden urge to kill and destroy everything. If someone said "good", he would turn back to be normal again.
A few kids played around with that until this ability "broke" and the guy just stayed on evil. He went totally crazy and started raging like Hulk. At one point he got some kind of laser-bazooka. I got hit by one of the shots and lost my hand. I was absolutely terrified. 
At this point I became lucid, but that didn't help. I ran away, hid behind some kind of small shed and screamed for my family, hoping they would wake me up from this nightmare. Unfortunately no one heard me in IRL...
Shortly after a giant tornado approached the field and took everything with it. This is where my sister finally woke me up and I was never happier.

----------


## lucid555

I hadn't even heard of lucid dreaming when I became aware that I was dreaming. As I had no idea, I immediately blinked my eyes multiple times in order to wake up and I woke up (that was very stupid of me, destroyed the chance of first lucid experience  ::D: ) I don't remember exactly, but I think I did the same in the second lucid dream. Gradually I had more these kinds of dreams (that was about a year ago) and I decided to check on Internet.

----------


## Wasatch

I had my first lucid dream about 5 years ago, within my first week of trying.  I spontaneously became lucid while dreaming about being at a theme park.  My crush was there and I wasted all my dreamtime thinking about how to get him to interact with me.  ::roll::  Second lucid dream was a couple of days later.  I was at my old house, flying, when I suddenly realized: "Hey, I'm flying! People can't fly!"  So I tried to fly in a different direction, only I got too excited and woke up.

----------

